# Mega Audi RS6 Avant - Enhancement - Long one!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

The latest installment in JB's unreal time of detailing mega cars brings us to this 2010 Audi RS6 Avant. This is owned by the older brother of my mate Theo who's Nissan Navara Monster truck me and Joe did a while back. The family are mega petrolheads and own a few repair garages and have done me massive favours over the years so the least I can do to thank them is detail their cars for them. Plus, their fleet trade policy means I get to drive them!

I picked the car up on Friday evening and enjoyed driving it for a while, before spending all day Saturday detailing it. It's EPIC to drive too, just so effortlessly fast. But, it's also comfortable, rides nicely and is massively practical! I've always been a huge fan of fast estates and this is awesome. A 5.2 Twin Turbo V10 with 700bhp in an estate body shell?! How cool is that?!

So, starting early doors on Saturday morning, it was actually pretty clean. The owner, Corin, told me he's polished and waxed it a few times since he took ownership a few weeks ago, but he thought it looked a little dull and lacking gloss. Therefore, it was actually pretty clean which made the wash stages very easy for me...













Evidence of some previous (and excessive!) polishing!



So, as always, wheels were the starting point and they were cleaned using Autosmart Smart Wheels and various brushes, followed by some Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller which was left to dwell for around 10 mins while all shuts/engine bay was cleaned. Tyres and arches were also scrubbed using Megs Super Degreaser and various brushes.



The wheels were very clean actually and looked as though they had been treated to a very high quality refurb recently.

While rinsing the paint (before foaming) I did notice that there was some protection showing from the owners attempts at detailing it.



The car was then foamed using VP Advanced Neutral foam, with a glug of TFR to aid with the removal of existing protection.





After foaming, the car was washed using Britemax Clean MAX and a Microfiber Madness Incredisponge.





The usual decontamination revealed that the owner had done a decent job! There was no tar on the paint or wheels, and although I did clay the car using AF Clay and a shampoo mix as lube, there was nothing whatsoever on the paint so I didn't bother taking pictures! Made my life easy too, fair play to the owner! So, the car was taken inside to be dried using plush towels and the Metro Vac Blaster.

I decided to start by cleaning the interior using Henry, my Karcher Steam Cleaner and my new Karcher Wet Extractor…





As you can see, shiny dirty leather in need of some treatment, along with dirty mats.

The mats and leather were sprayed with Wolf's Chemicals Interior APC diluted 1:10. The mats were scrubbed with a Megs stiff brush and then extracted clean, whilst the leather was steamed by holding a microfiber cloth over the steamer attachment. You can see how dirty the leather was by looking at the cloth, bottom right hand square below…



Here's a 50:50 of the leather, left side shiny and dirty, right side clean and matte finish…



All of the dash and interior glass was steam cleaned and the dash was then dressed with Wolf's Chemicals Silk Milk which leaves a lovely natural finish and a fresh, clean smell.

Before starting on the paint, I gave the tyres a coat of GTechniq T1 which would allow it to cure for a good few hours before driving…





Leaves a stunning finish!



So, turning my attention to the paint… As I only had a day with the car, I certainly wasn't looking for perfection. All I wanted to do was remove some swirls and add a level of gloss to the paint. I was also expecting it to be rock hard as this generation of Audi's normally are… Here is the damage under lights:







It wasn't horrendous, but I was confident of a nice improvement. Paint readings taken, which confirmed the bonnet has had a respray… A very good one at that!



Lows of 96 on the front wings, highs of around 200 on the bonnet.

I decided on a 2-Stage polish for the majority of the car, using Scholl S17+ with a dab of S2 Orange on a Flexipads firm orange pad for the polishing stage.



Here's a 50:50 after the first polishing set…



Yet to be refined:



Some deeper marks remained, but I was more than happy with the improvement!



I then refined the paint using Scholl S40 on a Flexipads red soft finishing pad, with long slow passes, building up to 1500rpm, then slowing the machine down to 1100rpm, then a couple of final passes at 900rpm to ensure no holograms were left.



After this wing was completed, I gave it a wipedown with CarPro Eraser to remove polishing oils, and decided to pull the car out in the direct sun to assess the finish in the harshest of lights!







As mentioned above, I wasn't looking for perfection, just a general improvement so I was happy.

I continued on around the car, modifying slightly for the bonnet which was much softer paint after its respray. A simple refining set sorted this one out.

Some more random polishing shots…















So, after a full Eraser wipedown, protection of choice was the excellent Sonax Hybrid NPT followed by Brilliant Shine Detailer. This would ensure decent, long lasting protection and excellent water behaviour for the owner.



It also added mega gloss!



In between coats, I dressed the engine bay and all plastic with the excellent Auto Finesse Revive…





I also treated the front screen with Dodo Supernatural Glass Sealant (rest of the glass was treated with Sonax NPT. Another coat of GTechniq T1 and I pulled the car outside for the after shots.







Love these wide arches!





































So there we are. If you're still reading, thanks for sticking with it! I have to say, after the McLaren I detailed a few weeks ago, this is the favourite car I've done, and one I most want to own! I completely fell in love with driving it, looking at it, and detailing it.

Final one to finish…



Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely work and turn around there chap :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work, as always Jon 👍 car looks brilliant.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice,you're very lucky to get to detail such amazing cars, you do make a great job of it though :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work & write up fella :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great result from all your hard work.



Thanks, John Tht


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice job!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice work, the whole car came up very nicely. What tyre dressing applicator are you using?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Nice work, the whole car came up very nicely. What tyre dressing applicator are you using?


Thanks matey. It's just the Megs one: http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/Item/mtdap

Out of Stock at the mo down at Waxamomo but that's the one! :thumb:


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Great job, another car I would deffo have in my dream lottery win garage


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great work Jon. I love those rs6's.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing job yet again. You seem to be on a roll, Mr. Birchy.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely job, lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Great work on a fantastic car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Jon.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, car looks sweet.


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Amazing job and a hell of a car!

What did you use to protect the leather may I ask?


----------



## kd1990 (Oct 1, 2011)

Great job, how long is the Gtechniq tire and trim lasting? Might be my next purchase


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Top work. Looks great now


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

hovnojede said:


> Amazing job and a hell of a car!
> 
> What did you use to protect the leather may I ask?


Thanks pal! To be honest, I didn't protect the leather with anything as I actually don't have a product in my arsenal that could do the job. I should invest in some LTT Leather kit i think!



kd1990 said:


> Great job, how long is the Gtechniq tire and trim lasting? Might be my next purchase


I'm always wary about duration of tyre dressings, but so far in the dry, it's done about 2 weeks on my father-in-laws Range Rover and still looks OK. Much duller than first applied but it's hanging on. I suspect as soon as it sees any rain it will be gone!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing as always! 

Must say that your details are my favourite within the showroom. :thumb:


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats a real nice turn around pal ;-) interesting reading due to having to do one myself in next couple of weeks in grey though,but as said first class.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice work John, and great presentation for the thread too :thumb: Your effort and attention to detail should be applauded (both in the work on the Audi & the forum)

One thing, and this is a question based on a product I haven't used, not a dig. What sort of durability would you expect from NPT with this kind of prep and average client use? (Not taken to £5 drive-throughs and abused with full strength APC etc). I have read bits about Sonax's new range but after my own trials with their old range I fear I may have discounted them altogether (Still surprised NPT is in an aerosol!!)

Well done once again


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely write up and an amazing car!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Superb as always, lovely motor


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

alexjb said:


> Amazing as always!
> 
> Must say that your details are my favourite within the showroom. :thumb:


Very kind of you to say, makes the effort well worth it. Thanks a million! :thumb:



3dom said:


> Nice work John, and great presentation for the thread too :thumb: Your effort and attention to detail should be applauded (both in the work on the Audi & the forum)
> 
> One thing, and this is a question based on a product I haven't used, not a dig. What sort of durability would you expect from NPT with this kind of prep and average client use? (Not taken to £5 drive-throughs and abused with full strength APC etc). I have read bits about Sonax's new range but after my own trials with their old range I fear I may have discounted them altogether (Still surprised NPT is in an aerosol!!)
> 
> Well done once again


Thanks very much matey!

I've been testing a couple of Sonax products for a while now, one of the cars is my Wife's Mini, which does get a bit neglected! With us living in an apartment, I have to drive to my office to clean the cars so it only gets washed once a month at best!

I coated it with the Sonax NPT back in October and the car has only been washed 2-3 times since then. It's still beading and sheeting like day one, and with a top of of brilliant shine detailer at each wash, its superb. Application is OK, but it is a little grabby when removing (more sticky really) so I think it would be a nightmare on soft paint, but as far as durability is concerned, I've seen 5 months so far and it's not dropping off yet!

Thanks again!

Jon :detailer:


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Great work on a stunning car!

May I ask how many coats of NPT you used?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Top job pal keep up the good work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Glen B said:


> Great work on a stunning car!
> 
> May I ask how many coats of NPT you used?


Thanks pal! Just a single coat of NPT, with a wipedown with BSD and that was that!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a stunning car and an excellent finish achieved as well - especially for such a big car and the limited time you had access to it. Top work. :thumb:


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Couldn't believe the turn around of that leather seat! Good work. Awesome car too wouldn't mind taking one of them for a blast haha


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job Jon!

What a monster! 700 bhp I bet this one is very thirsty!

Great work on the correction too! 2 step correction and all the other work done in one day!
Congratz!

What a gloss the Sonax adds :O something I need to try in the future


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Great job Jon!
> 
> What a monster! 700 bhp I bet this one is very thirsty!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wout!

Yes, very thirsty indeed! I certainly couldn't afford to fuel it!

Thanks again,
Jon


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. That must pull more than George Clooney in a single's bar.


----------



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

Brilliant job of a stunning car!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This looks lovely! i really want one of these!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That is stunning....... :argie:


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunning to look at, I can only dream of owning a V10 Estate one day.
what is ' Sonax Hybrid NPT'? Thanks Ryan


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job boss. Lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Jon , I am so jealous , that's one mighty fine car and you did a great job on it:argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

rdoyle21 said:


> Stunning to look at, I can only dream of owning a V10 Estate one day.
> what is ' Sonax Hybrid NPT'? Thanks Ryan


Thanks mate. Sonax Hybrid NPT is a polymer based sealant that comes in an aerosol can. The durability, beading and general protection it offers is amazing considering the can costs approx. £18 and I've done 4 complete cars with it so far. On my wife's Mini, it's been there 6 months and still beads superbly.

Highly recommended from me! :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you spray onto an applicator and then apply John?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work as always Jon

Corins got a cracking car there too

Seen that Theo's sold the truck?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

3dom said:


> Do you spray onto an applicator and then apply John?


Yes correct matey, spray on to a generic applicator and massage into the paint for full coverage. Wait 3-4 mins, then buff! It is quite sticky/grabby to buff but it's not too bad.



Jonny_R said:


> Great work as always Jon
> 
> Corins got a cracking car there too
> 
> Seen that Theo's sold the truck?


Thanks mate!

Yes he sold it on Saturday evening when I was up there delivering the RS6 back.

He's on about an E92 M3! :argie::argie:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Yes correct matey, spray on to a generic applicator and massage into the paint for full coverage. Wait 3-4 mins, then buff! It is quite sticky/grabby to buff but it's not too bad.
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> ...


That will be cool, he just said he was looking at something quick

Didnt say what, will have another one to detail then soon


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> That will be cool, he just said he was looking at something quick
> 
> Didnt say what, will have another one to detail then soon


Yeah hope so. I've always loved the E92 M3 and I'll be badgering him for a go as soon as he gets it. Can't beat a V8 that revs to 9,000rpm!


----------



## Tuska (Sep 3, 2009)

Excellent work.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Top work buddy


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking great , always look special in black


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

kd1990 said:


> Great job, how long is the Gtechniq tire and trim lasting? Might be my next purchase


I haven't tried T1 yet but Carpro PERL has been my favourite (apart from Pneu) for a while now, at the 1 month mark the tyre still definitely looks dressed even with rain, that's with use undiluted. Diluted 1:1 looks killer on big 4x4 tyres but fades more in rain. At 1:1 on trim it lasts for upwards of 3 months. Great product highly recommend it (pretty reasonably priced too)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks chaps/chapesses! :thumb:


----------

